# I need good designers so badly!!!!



## Tylerpursel (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello everyone and thanks for taking the time to read my first post.
My name is Tyler Pursel and I play in a rather well known band called Gym Class Heroes. I'm in the moving forward stage of opening a small clothing
retail boutique in conjunction with a limited clothing line in my
hometown. We are looking for artists to help bring some of our ideas
to life as well as submit some of their own. Our main focus overall
is music, everyone involved in my store has some involvement in
music, our store will also sell Vinyl CD's and other related
memorabilia. I'm writing this to see if any of you would be at all interested
in submitting some t-shirt designs to us, we are not a highly funded
operation at the moment so were basically offering $75.00 to our
designers to design a shirt that we will sell in our stores.
Most of our shirts will be limited release,
probably about a run of 200 or so and then thats it. I have been searching endlessly and to be blunt and honest the majority of the responses i've gotten from places like craigslist have been crap and not at all in the style of what were trying to do. I really want to find a few talented people that our company can build an ongoing relationship with and i'm not sure where to turn. I figured this forum would be my best shot so i'm going to do the best I can to list stuff that i'm into and hopefully some people with a similar taste for art, music and overall style will respond with some cool designs.


So here is some stuff I would like to see on shirts:

Robots
Zombies
Cigarettes
Large Household appliances
Pies
Coffee
Drums
Guitars
Amplifiers
Phonographs
Dogs
Cats
Donkey's
Sneakers
Pop Art
Classy Diners
Pizza
Punk Rock
Skeletons
the 50's 60's 70's and 80's
Las Vegas
Philadelphia
Washing Machines
Unicorns
Sharks

Here are some artists/art I like:

Gary Baseman
Tara Mcpherson
Wax
Threadless T-Shirts - Designer Clothing Submissions - Tees, Tshirts and T shirts!
Free Scarf! with orders over $100 - Johnny Cupcakes

if anyone wants to email me they can do so at [email protected] i'm on tour a lot so I don't get to be on the messageboards to much. Also please feel free to pass this on to anyone you think may be interested. thanks so much


----------



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

I actually sent you a email
my email is [email protected]


----------



## A1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey daren I was wondering how you did the black t-shirt with the shiny gold lettering? Thanks


----------



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

A1 It is called foil printing. 

google it 
Basically you silkscreen some kind of glue instead of ink and then you heat press over it. Im sure a differnt website would have a better defination ha 
just google "foil print"


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Gym Class Heros have their own apparel designers..........


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Good luck man. The good designers that quote me stuff, quote me at like $300 a design. But then again, I don't play in a band that tours all over the place.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

A while back I was doing a lot of artwork with Las Vegas 50's pop art of pie eating robot zombie drummers smoking cigarettes while drinking coffee riding on guitar playing punk rock donkeys wearing 70's sneakers while dogs and cats danced to 60's phonographs playing over large household appliance amplifiers in classy diners and washing machine unicorn sharks ate 80's Philadelphia pizza. 

Now I just like to knit.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

prometheus said:


> A while back I was doing a lot of artwork with Las Vegas 50's pop art of pie eating robot zombie drummers smoking cigarettes while drinking coffee riding on guitar playing punk rock donkeys wearing 70's sneakers while dogs and cats danced to 60's phonographs playing over large household appliance amplifiers in classy diners and washing machine unicorn sharks ate 80's Philadelphia pizza.
> 
> Now I just like to knit.


LMBFAO.

And you wonder why I didn't take you seriously about the bamboo drawing tablet.


----------



## Matto (Sep 28, 2007)

prometheus said:


> A while back I was doing a lot of artwork with Las Vegas 50's pop art of pie eating robot zombie drummers smoking cigarettes while drinking coffee riding on guitar playing punk rock donkeys wearing 70's sneakers while dogs and cats danced to 60's phonographs playing over large household appliance amplifiers in classy diners and washing machine unicorn sharks ate 80's Philadelphia pizza.
> 
> Now I just like to knit.


 
I almost passed out laughing. Now that would be a cool shirt!!!


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

^ That is so freakn hilarious, though I can picture it so well...

Robert, so I guess your signature holds true!


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

prometheus said:


> A while back I was doing a lot of artwork with Las Vegas 50's pop art of pie eating robot zombie drummers smoking cigarettes while drinking coffee riding on guitar playing punk rock donkeys wearing 70's sneakers while dogs and cats danced to 60's phonographs playing over large household appliance amplifiers in classy diners and washing machine unicorn sharks ate 80's Philadelphia pizza.
> 
> Now I just like to knit.


Ummm ... nevermind


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

prometheus said:


> A while back I was doing a lot of artwork with Las Vegas 50's pop art of pie eating robot zombie drummers smoking cigarettes while drinking coffee riding on guitar playing punk rock donkeys wearing 70's sneakers while dogs and cats danced to 60's phonographs playing over large household appliance amplifiers in classy diners and washing machine unicorn sharks ate 80's Philadelphia pizza.
> 
> Now I just like to knit.


And I'm the one that needs the valium???


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Let's get this back to the topic  The original poster is looking for designers...


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't waste your time. I sent him a pm to offer my design services. He contacted me via email and told me his situation. I agreed to work with his budget even though it was a significant amount less than I charge. He sent me a description of what he wanted, and I nailed the design. It took me 4 hours to complete the design. After I sent it to him, he said this "is a good start", and proceeded to request a design makeover. I told him that if I had to remake the design, I would have to charge my hourly fee for extra work. Haven't heard from him since. It's been about 5 days. Haven't been paid.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Unik Ink said:


> Don't waste your time. I sent him a pm to offer my design services. He contacted me via email and told me his situation. I agreed to work with his budget even though it was a significant amount less than I charge. He sent me a description of what he wanted, and I nailed the design. It took me 4 hours to complete the design. After I sent it to him, he said this "is a good start", and proceeded to request a design makeover. I told him that if I had to remake the design, I would have to charge my hourly fee for extra work. Haven't heard from him since. It's been about 5 days. Haven't been paid.


3 Rules of Design Pimpin'....

1.) Get the money up front.
2.) Get the money up front.
3.) Get the money up front.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

queerrep said:


> LMBFAO.
> 
> And you wonder why I didn't take you seriously about the bamboo drawing tablet.



hahah 

but tell me,..... what does the "B" stand for in LM*B*FAO


----------



## Beneddie1112 (Nov 12, 2007)

B = Big


----------



## Lokel (Jul 31, 2007)

Unik Ink said:


> Don't waste your time. I sent him a pm to offer my design services. He contacted me via email and told me his situation. I agreed to work with his budget even though it was a significant amount less than I charge. He sent me a description of what he wanted, and I nailed the design. It took me 4 hours to complete the design. After I sent it to him, he said this "is a good start", and proceeded to request a design makeover. I told him that if I had to remake the design, I would have to charge my hourly fee for extra work. Haven't heard from him since. It's been about 5 days. Haven't been paid.


 
Yeah, I emailed him as well with some of my designs and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Beneddie1112 said:


> B = Big



hahah ok! Thanks


----------

